
How to save $5 million running a Node.js application - nathantotten
http://tomasz.janczuk.org/2013/05/how-to-save-5-million-running-nodejs.html
======
bifrost
This really should be called "How not to run an application", it has very
little to do with node.js or saving money even.

~~~
wmf
It does raise the question of why Node doesn't even have 1995-style prefork
process pooling (maybe it does on Unix but doesn't on Windows; I'm not sure).

~~~
tlack
The well known and standard cluster module (see
<http://nodejs.org/api/cluster.html>) does exactly that; I wish the author had
examined its performance in the article, because I am sure his native Windows
solution would be faster, though I'm not sure how much.

